

TenFarms aims to tie your mobile apps together - jcxplorer
http://thenextweb.com/socialmedia/2012/03/28/tenfarms-ties-all-your-social-local-and-mobile-activities-together-in-one-place/

======
Nippe
Founder here, I'll be glad to answer any questions!

~~~
rauljara
Just a suggestion on your pitch:

This part of the article sounded interesting: "think of TenFarms as a real-
time map that displays who is nearby and lets you skim through pictures,
videos, events, check-ins and conversations happening in the area."

Everything else, including your official pitch, just kind of made me glaze
over. It all just sounded too high concept for me to get a grasp of until the
tangible idea of the map came up. I'd focus on that.

I know you do mention "planting" objects in a location in your pitch. And that
the location bit actually does imply a map, but it takes a little more thought
than it should to realize that.

~~~
jcxplorer
If you look at our homepage (<https://www.tenfarms.com/>) you probably get a
better idea of the service.

~~~
rauljara
Yeah, homepage looks great. But if your pitch is being used in articles (like
this), I think you should work on it a bit.

You should also think about how friends are going to describe it to each other
and get some of that language on the site. They aren't necessarily going to
bother going to the site over the course of the conversation. The phrases you
have "Post, discover and curate moments around the world", "Add filters to
photos and plant them anywhere in the world" aren't going to be able to convey
what tenfarms is about without an accompanying visual.

But if you can get some language that conveys the idea of the map, you
probably could. Something in the direction of: "A map of what's going on
around you, no matter what social network it happened on."

I hope that helps.

~~~
jcxplorer
I really like your one sentence description. Do you mind if we use that?

~~~
rauljara
Please do. If it ends up as copy on your site somewhere, would you mind I
mentioned that in job interviews and the like? If that's cool, would you mind
shooting me an email with your contact info just in case someone asks for
confirmation? You should be able to find my email in my profile.

~~~
jcxplorer
Absolutely! I can't see your email on your profile (not enough karma I guess)
but mine starts with joao@ and the rest you can guess from the service.

